# Is it ok to eat or drink in a Ride Share Vehicle



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Do you eat in a friends car without asking?

Some think it's fine as long as there is no mess.

Do you like to get into a car that smells like someone elses food?

Are you self-conscious about loud chewing?

https://articles.oregonlive.com/tylt/2019/01/is_it_okay_to_eat_in_an_uber_o.amp


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes, perfectly fine.
Also perfectly fine to pay a cleaning fee. I've collected on toast crumbs.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

IamtheShoe2u said:


> An interesting article...
> https://articles.oregonlive.com/tylt/2019/01/is_it_okay_to_eat_in_an_uber_o.amp


i say EAT EAT EAT,jmo


----------



## ZepFan (Nov 26, 2018)

Things that make crumbs like chips/cookies: no. Ice cream: no. 

I don't mind people drinking so long as it is something with a cap or a lid. My new car doesn't have leather seats like my old one, so I'll be getting stricter with this.

Speaking of which, does anyone use Scotch Guard on their fabric seats? I think I might need to do that.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

You will be ejected from my car if you try to eat fast food out of a bag. 

I always tell PAX from the window before they enter the car: "I'm happy to drive you and your food home. But the food stays in the bag for the duration of the trip."

I'd be OK with a cup of coffee as long as it has a lid. Soda in a container with lid or in a can is fine. 

Open Alcohol or Red Solo Cup with no lid is UNACCEPTABLE. If I hear the dreaded "KaShiiih" of a can being opened during the ride, my car will come to a complete stop at a safe place until I can confirm it is not alcoholic. If it is booze, it must be discarded from the vehicle at the side of the road or the vehicle will not start moving again.

Most PAX are cool with this, I've never had confrontation, only the occasional 1*, which LYFT will immediately remove from my record when I write 'open alcohol' in the comment section.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> https://articles.oregonlive.com/tylt/2019/01/is_it_okay_to_eat_in_an_uber_o.amp


It is up to the discretion of the driver. I suggest asking before digging in.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

ZepFan said:


> Things that make crumbs like chips/cookies: no. Ice cream: no.
> 
> I don't mind people drinking so long as it is something with a cap or a lid. My new car doesn't have leather seats like my old one, so I'll be getting stricter with this.
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone use Scotch Guard on their fabric seats? I think I might need to do that.


Clean your seats the best you can before use. I use two cans of Scotch Guard every 6 months. One hour between coats. It's saved me a lot of problems. A few spills easy to deal with. I also carry a small box of baking soda in a plastic bag (to keep moisture out) in the trunk. One guy did get sick last year. The seat (cloth like yours) cleaned really easy after I took the pics. Then I sprinkled the whole box of baking soda on the seat and floor. Drove home. The next morning I vacuumed up the baking soda and then used Clorox Urine Remover. Cleans stains and odors. Got my $150. This was a year ago and not a hint of a bad smell. 
Here's the link for the Clorox I've only found it on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01981KS8U/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I eat in my car, so if a pax wants to, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

For $20, you can fry a Turkey in my car


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

i encourage it















About .24 cents worth of Kirkland disinfectant wipes took care of this in about 2 minutes.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> i encourage it
> 
> View attachment 287137
> View attachment 287138
> ...


 You are supposed to slow up when you see a speed bump!! How much got on the passenger!


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> i encourage it
> 
> View attachment 287137
> View attachment 287138
> ...


Honestly, when your driving trying to maximize your shift, you don't want to be bothered with cleaning spills. Time is money


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't eat in my car, and I would prefer that others not eat either. I don't mind a covered beverage, and I don't mind you carrying food, but the eating part is a no deal for me.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Its up to you your car.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> You are supposed to slow up when you see a speed bump!! How much got on the passenger!


Not much. She was in the 3rd row and tripped as she was stepping out and her hand holding the drink went crazy as she couldn't hold on to anything.
Such an easy clean up that if she had just said "I'm so sorry I spilled my drink" i probably wouldn't have submitted for the cleaning fee.
But she just laughed with her friends.
Hope she's still laughing when her friend hits her up for the money.



MikeNY said:


> Honestly, when your driving trying to maximize your shift, you don't want to be bothered with cleaning spills. Time is money


Spills are money.
Most of the time worth more that several rides put together.


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

I like the smell of cheeseburger and fries but not curry. To keep it simple, there's no eating in my car. I don't eat in it either, so why should the PAX be allowed to? Coffee and cups with lids don't bother me... but I got leather seats and rubber floor mats down.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> You are supposed to slow up when you see a speed bump!! How much got on the passenger!


Really? For the longest time I felt like they were trying to slow me down with those things

That's the joke I use whenever I hit a speed bump too hard with a rider


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

what about a pool rider that wants to make a stop at in and out? ever had one of those say" we havent picked anyone up yet why not?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

It takes about 20 mins for most food smells to leave my car 'with' all 4 windows fully down and driving down highway to air it out, make that 1hr with Taco Bell. Hell to the NO.

The other thing is, if Pax smell other food, they too want food, just like they ordered a ride from their phone, you are now part of their new quest for food. Ef that.

As a side topic, I drive visitors all the time that want to go to In-N-Out, I live about half a mile from one and drive 2 and a half miles to get Whataburger instead. i went to In-N-Out a couple times, and do not get it at all. When it comes to a fast food burger there just is no comparison lol. BTW I don't tell pax, because I don't want to ruin their "judgement" or make them feel wrong in anyway, these entitled people don't want to hear about options or quality,, they want to be right lol!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> As a side topic, I drive visitors all the time that want to go to In-N-Out, I live about half a mile from one and drive 2 and a half miles to get Whataburger instead. i went to In-N-Out a couple times, and do not get it at all. When it comes to a fast food burger there just is no comparison lol. BTW I don't tell pax, because I don't want to ruin their "judgement" or make them feel wrong in anyway, these entitled people don't want to hear about options or quality,, they want to be right lol!


My guess is there isn't too too many cities that have both.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> My guess is there isn't too too many cities that have both.


Yeah only reason we have in n out is because the Californians that moved here want it, there is also a Facebook group to get a Portilllo's here which I would LOVE. I am surrounded by amazing food, they say Austin is second best in nation food wise, but I swear I would be at a Portillo's about once a week, it's so good lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah only reason we have in n out is because the Californians that moved here want it, there is also a Facebook group to get a Portilllo's here which I would LOVE. I am surrounded by amazing food, they say Austin is second best in nation food wise, but I swear I would be at a Portillo's about once a week, it's so good lol


While I believe you that Austin has some great food, I don't think they're talking about fast food.
You need to hit those other places and report back!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> While I believe you that Austin has some great food, I don't think they're talking about fast food.
> You need to hit those other places and report back!


Costs about 15 a meal (min) that is most amazing food trucks, if I was paid better I would eat at all the best spots. For now until wages increase, my level of going out is fast food tier based lol


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> Its up to you your car.


^This!

I have stickers on the windows. No eating, no pdrinking, no smoking, no farting... Ok, maybe not that last one...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Costs about 15 a meal (min) that is most amazing food trucks, if I was paid better I would eat at all the best spots. For now until wages increase, my level of going out is fast food tier based lol


Friggin food trucks cost more than restaurants down here lol


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Costs about 15 a meal (min) that is most amazing food trucks, if I was paid better I would eat at all the best spots. For now until wages increase, my level of going out is fast food tier based lol


I can second that... Austin has great food trucks, seemingly everywhere. I enjoy that place even though its like Berkley South.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Really? For the longest time I felt like they were trying to slow me down with those things
> 
> That's the joke I use whenever I hit a speed bump too hard with a rider


I don't hate speed bumps the way I hate DIPs. WTF. No sign, no paint markings, just all of a sudden doing a Hunter S Thompson "_Just testing for stress factors_" while everyone's head hits the ceiling.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I still remember a lady from the grocery store getting in my front seat with a rotisserie chicken in a bag. She started to open it up and lay napkins in her lap. I kindly mentioned there's no eating in the vehicle.

She flipped out on me. Telling me what bad service I provide.

It was a 4 minute ride. I shit you not.

Haven't picked up from a grocery store in 3 years.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Is it ok to eat or drink in a Ride Share Vehicle? (title of topic)

*A:* No.


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> i encourage it
> 
> View attachment 287137
> View attachment 287138
> ...


When you hit a rider with a cleaning fee, how long does it take to show up on their end?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I don't like it.
If they ask I say NO
If the eat without asking, I let them do it.
Both types get ONE star.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Of course they can eat in my car! Whats the downside??

They eat and dont leave a mess..no harm no foul.Happy rider.

They eat and leave a mess..i charge then a cleaning fee.

Why wouldnt i let them eat in my car. Its a win win.



Car Sick said:


> When you hit a rider with a cleaning fee, how long does it take to show up on their end?


Who cares? Lol I hope immediately


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Car Sick said:


> When you hit a rider with a cleaning fee, how long does it take to show up on their end?


 It shows up right before Uber/Lyft lets them one star you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Car Sick said:


> When you hit a rider with a cleaning fee, how long does it take to show up on their end?


Not sure, but my guess is immediately.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

I have stopped doing fast food drive drives.
I can drop you off, but I will not wait unless there's some added gratuity upfront.
My time is valuable and waiting is not good for us driver ants.
God Bless India & China!


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> Yes, perfectly fine.
> Also perfectly fine to pay a cleaning fee. I've collected on toast crumbs.


well done my friend....


Cableguynoe said:


> i encourage it
> 
> View attachment 287137
> View attachment 287138
> ...


Bravo!!!!


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

All of you boasting about charging a cleaning fee is ludicrous. Time effort and possibly being denied or only collecting a $20 cleaning fee plus now you have to show a printed receipt of the cleaning charge. Time effort wasted ontop of that you've been given one star. 
No eating or drinking period unless you're ok with possibly dealing with spills


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MikeNY said:


> plus now you have to show a printed receipt of the cleaning charge.


No you don't


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> I don't hate speed bumps the way I hate DIPs. WTF. No sign, no paint markings, just all of a sudden doing a Hunter S Thompson "_Just testing for stress factors_" while everyone's head hits the ceiling.


Dips? Not sure if I have those here lol. I know some of the speed bump sales people are killing it lol, some put 5 of them next to each other and some have diagonally placed bumps.

Some bumps in Miami are made of cocaine


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> plus now you have to show a printed receipt of the cleaning charge.


^^^^^^^^You must show one for Gr*yft* in order to collect. F*ub*a*r* will copycat it soon enough; give it time.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Cableguynoe said:


> No you don't


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^You must show one for Gr*yft* in order to collect. F*ub*a*r* will copycat it soon enough; give it time.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Not true. 
I just collected $100 from Lyft less than a month ago. 
No receipt needed. 
Had money 12 hours later.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

As long as they ask permission, I’m okay with it. As long as they share with me what ever they’re having  Okay..., maybe not every time...

Main beef for me is that usually it’s something fried, so I need to get rid of the smell before the next pax. Ugghhh...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^You must show one for Gr*yft* in order to collect. F*ub*a*r* will copycat it soon enough; give it time.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/












UberBeemer said:


> It is up to the discretion of the driver. I suggest asking before digging in.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

KenLV said:


> It shows up right before Uber/Lyft lets them one star you.


Who cares about a one star or ratings though??? Maybe a new driver but anyone whos been driving for longer then 2 months knows that ratings mean absolutely nothing.

Shoot I'll start taking pictures of the cleaning fee with the rider still in the car or while they watch...like I care if they give me a 1 star.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Some of us can pull out 10 easily...
Others suffice 5
5 or BUST


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't like anyone eating and drinking in my car. I used to be a little more lenient when it came to drinks , until this grown as man wasted diet Coke on the floor of the backseat area. Luckily, my rubber mat caught most of it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Brobaly said:


> I don't like anyone eating and drinking in my car. I used to be a little more lenient when it came to drinks , until this grown as man wasted diet Coke on the floor of the backseat area. Luckily, my rubber mat caught most of it.


How much money did you collect?


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

Had a trip this morning where the passenger asked nicely if he could drink his coffee. As long as the cup has a lid or is one of those insulated containers, I’m ok with it.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> How much money did you collect?


I don't remember the exact amount, considering this occurred early last summer, but I know it was above $50.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

****ing lovely. I can't believe there isnt a concesus on this issue. I thought this was a no brainer. But guess not. Got to keep that uber rating high.



Cableguynoe said:


> Not much. She was in the 3rd row and tripped as she was stepping out and her hand holding the drink went crazy as she couldn't hold on to anything.
> Such an easy clean up that if she had just said "I'm so sorry I spilled my drink" i probably wouldn't have submitted for the cleaning fee.
> But she just laughed with her friends.
> Hope she's still laughing when her friend hits her up for the money.
> ...


They won't keep giving you cleaning fees. They will both start thinking ur taking advantage of it. Best to use it for vomit and refuse food


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

While there's an exception to every rule, in general...

• No eating in my car
• No open cups (this includes no spit cups, spit cans, or spit bottles)
• No open containers of alcohol
• No smoking, vaping, chewing, spitting, dipping, or spraying of any kind

I tolerate bottled water, cans of soda, coffee cups with lids, cold drink cups with lids and straws, but even those can be problematic. I've had groups of four pax leave four soaking wet circles where they held the bottles in between their thighs and the bottle sweat had accumulated ($80 clean up fee). Pax have taken the lids off of coffee, and they spilled it all over when I hit a pothole (another $80). Soda in a cup with lid and straw? One guy squeezed a 44 ouncer with his thighs and blew out the bottom before he took the first drink ($150 on that one). A gallon jug of chocolate milk is not designed to be consumed directly while in motion ($150 again). Both of those last two trashed my entire back seat, the floor, the backs of the front seats, doors, windows, even spray on the headliner.

Pax spill everything, even the stuff that's usually okay. I collect on most of them, but it's a royal PITA, and I'm out of service until my seats are dry. I'm sure I'm money ahead at this point, because I've learned how to send in my reports to max out my revenue, but I don't like the frustration of going back and forth with Rohit and Raj, finding a well lit parking lot to take photos and video, having to shampoo my seats _ad nauseum, ad infinitum_ to get the sticky stains up.

Given the entitled negative responses I get from the majority of pax when I tell them no, it boils down to a singular lack of respect for my private property, so I don't give a rats patooty if a simple water stain or some crumbs dings the bastiges for $80 or more anymore. They can F smooth off.

99% of pax tend to behave appropriately, but the 1% who are problem children make it worse for all the rest.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Rider or driver?
if you're driving pool I think it should be mandatory that you have a 2-foot hoagie in your hand at all times


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> @@@@ing lovely. I can't believe there isnt a concesus on this issue. I thought this was a no brainer. But guess not. Got to keep that uber rating high.


There is without a doubt a consensus...

"My car, my rules."


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

MikeNY said:


> Do you eat in a friends car without asking?
> 
> Some think it's fine as long as there is no mess.
> 
> ...


You need FU(K NO option....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> They won't keep giving you cleaning fees. They will both start thinking ur taking advantage of it. Best to use it for vomit and refuse food


I disagree.

I don't abuse it so there won't be a problem.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I try to discourage it. I make it case-by-case. If it's a long ride, like 133 miles and the pax wants to eat the meal he just bought inside the airport to hold him over til he gets home, I have no objections. If it's someone with kids and they're looking careless, dropping sh--- all over the place, I politely ask the adult if he/she can hold the candy/food for the kids until they get dropped off. I've never had anyone object. Passengers often ask if it's okay to eat inside my car. i appreciate when they ask. That shows respect for my property and the next passenger who gets into the car. A passenger bringing a drink with a lid on it into the car is okay. I suggest they drop the rear seat console for the convenient cup holder to avoid it sloshing around. My car is not clean by accident. Food smells can be hard to get rid of before you pick up the next pax. Pregnant pax can actually become nauseated over food smells.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I eat in my car, so if a pax wants to, I'm fine with it.


 what he said


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 287424
> 
> 
> View attachment 287425


Oh I love the "my other driver" did this or that, or "other drivers...blah blah blah..." My response: Well they're fu--- up, too, so...


----------



## Mklin (Dec 13, 2018)

Just BS said:


> I like the smell of cheeseburger and fries but not curry. To keep it simple, there's no eating in my car. I don't eat in it either, so why should the PAX be allowed to? Coffee and cups with lids don't bother me... but I got leather seats and rubber floor mats down.


Watch the coffee. I once had a woman order a cold cafe machiata to go at drivethru starbucks. My mistake was being nice when she asked to do it. They serve it in a very flimsy plastic cup with a lid just as flimsy. By the time she got it into cup holder it had slopped allover my car.ANYTHING with protein in it is a nightmare to clean up. If you don't get every bit of it it will stink up your car for weeks!!! I once spilled protein drink and didn't realize it had seeped under my rubber mat until the next day. Week and a half to get smell out, trying everything I could including baking soda. So now I just say no. Too many people don't take plain old black coffee....


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Dug_M said:


> Clean your seats the best you can before use. I use two cans of Scotch Guard every 6 months. One hour between coats. It's saved me a lot of problems. A few spills easy to deal with. I also carry a small box of baking soda in a plastic bag (to keep moisture out) in the trunk. One guy did get sick last year. The seat (cloth like yours) cleaned really easy after I took the pics. Then I sprinkled the whole box of baking soda on the seat and floor. Drove home. The next morning I vacuumed up the baking soda and then used Clorox Urine Remover. Cleans stains and odors. Got my $150. This was a year ago and not a hint of a bad smell.
> Here's the link for the Clorox I've only found it on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01981KS8U/?tag=ubne0c-20


 This is great Info thanks for posting this!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> For $20, you can fry a Turkey in my car


Now, see? Ya just had to start something, right?

You know it's now only a matter of time before the paxes start to think it's all part of the service...

"But the last driver let me..."

"Then you should have called him."

"I tried, but he's still in the ICU from when the fryer exploded."


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Yes, perfectly fine.
> Also perfectly fine to pay a cleaning fee. I've collected on toast crumbs.


Really? Is this true can you collect cleaning fees for food crumbs? I feel dumb asking but I'm not sure if you are joking.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Leea said:


> Really? Is this true can you collect cleaning fees for food crumbs? I feel dumb asking but I'm not sure if you are joking.


I did it. $15 for toast crumbs.


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

Wow ! thanks for the info. I don't know if I would do it but it makes me feel like I have some power and maybe even a little self-respect. A little lol


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Leea said:


> Wow ! thanks for the info. I don't know if I would do it but it makes me feel like I have some power and maybe even a little self-respect. A little lol


The only reason I submitted it was I felt the guy was purposely trying to aggravate me with his crunching/chewing/staring into the rear view mirror. Psycho behavior at 8:30 in the morning can't be tolerated. Maybe he wouldn't do it to the next driver. Maybe.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Depends on situation/person, I evaluate each one separately. I guess technically I am profiling.


----------

